# the Prairie Clan pets blog



## itsazoo (Dec 25, 2010)

lets start with intros

rabbits first:

Jenny-2+ year old shelter rabbit, spayed female mixed breed. she's awsome lol 






















Diogieniors lil Peepers - 6 1/2 months old spayed female Dwarf Hotot, she is so sweet and curious that she wins over even the most hardend people, she is scared of nothing, andnot a mean bone in her body. 























and RB Kari, my first rabbit, passed away at approx 6 years old. she was a shelter rabbit. when I first adopted her she was NASTY, I would let her out of her pen every night she was would thank me by launching out, hunting me down and attacking me. she did this every night for about 3 months before she finally started to chill out, she ended up being the sweetest bunny ever, LOVED her handled and picked up, she would run in front of me and "ask" to be picked up and cradled on her back like a baby lol


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 25, 2010)

the dogs next

first up is Happy, my 10 year old border collie, Happy is my baby and very talented, she knows well over 100 tricks and has trained and or competed(very succesfully) in Flyball, Agility, Disc dog, working stock, Rally Obedience etc.. Happy has come a long way, she used to be child and dog aggressive, but after several years of persistant work she now ADORES kids and has actually made kids who were terrified of dogs fall in love with her and beg their parents for a dog. the dog aggression was more challenging, but she now comes to work with me all the time at a doggy daycare and plays with everybody, no problem. 











next is Misty, my 8 year old Border collie, Misty has also competed in many things..mostly same as Happy, although not as good as Happy lol Misty is a clown and a sticker dog, she is very clingy, but she is a great dog, I love her to bits 











Electra is my5 year old Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever...she's kinda freak lol gorgous dog and I love her, she's my cuddle bug goofball, but she is a freak..for example, depsite being bred multi purpose and many of her very close relatives activily hunting for a living, and several compting in many sports at the top of their classes..I ended up with the one dog in the family tree who doesnt retrieve, cant swim and things agility equipment is terrifying. so she is spayed, but I did show her in conformation for spaying her due to epilepsy, she did quite well at the looking pretty compition, retiring undefeated in her breed and just shy of finishing. 
















Rusty, JRT X, 7 years old, he's..different. I am his 3rd owner, and, entirly through fault of his own lol, he lives attached to me by leash because he thinks fighting is fun. oh he's not hurting my other dogs..see he has never WON a fight in his life, he just loves to fight and he himselfwinds up rather injured every time, you'd think he's learn, but nope! I tried to rehome him once because of this issue..it lasted all of 8 hours, before they could not stand him anymore and returned him. oh well, he has his issues but I love him anyway. 











those 4






but thats not all, I also have Ladybug, I have had her for 2 years, I rescued her from the streets, she is approx 14 years old says the vet. she's not doing so well, she falls a lot, randomly "loses" limbs(standing there and suddenly she cant put weight on one of her legs) and eating is becomming an issue..she cant eat anything to big, to hard, to soft, to cold, to warm etc.. or it comes back up. she's happy though, and thats the importment thing, she is not suffering, she loves her life and is a very joyful dog. 











also in the house(but not mine)are Perky and Ripley, both shelter mutts, 9 and 10 years old. 

Perky






Ripley


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 25, 2010)

yes there ismore!

the Cockatiels

Tiovo, 6 year old pearl male






and Marley, 1 year old whiteface cinnamon pearl female






my snake, Miami 4 foot Checkered Garter snake











the steppe lemmings R2 and D2


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 25, 2010)

and finally, the reason for the "Prairie Clan" name we breed gerbils, currently with babies we have 97(93 grown) so there is no way I am posting pics of all lol 

but here are a few:

our foundation female, Sass, she is 3 years 7 months in this pic, she will be 4 soon 






Shimmer






Rodeo and Hot Toddy






Timber






Amber






Dazzle






another old man, Roo is 3 years old, he's from our second litter






L and Misa






Malcolm and Morgan. these 2 are the same colour, but Malcoms hair is so long that is comes off looking different!






thats it for now!


----------



## Yield (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! You have lots of pets! =O
All of them are very cute, and I can't wait to hear more about them!!

Lovin` your hotot! soooo cute =]

I've never heard of someone personally (this is sort of personally, right?) having a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever! I've heard of them though!!

I almost got a gerbil when I was a kid.. we ended up with rats instead =P


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 26, 2010)

hehe thanks!



champ





and now for some pics from our brand new Nikon D3100!

Shimmer





Ariel(daughter of Dazzle)





Marley





Toivo and Marley


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 26, 2010)

I love all your animals! I never thought of letting the gerbils and bunny play together. I may introduce them after Becky settles in more. You have great photos!


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks! 

my animals are all allowed together,well obviously not the snake with the rodents lol but she's a chicken anyway, she's touched nothing but fish in 6 months, she see's a F/T rodent and hides like its gonna kill her!


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 27, 2010)

this makes me miss Kari


----------



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

[align=center]Oh! I love Ariel! She is soooo pretty!
Also love that pic of Jenny, Happy, and the Gerbil!!

Also- congrats on the new camera!


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks ;p the gerbil with Happy and Jenny is Dylan. I used to have 11 Guinea Pigs(many moons ago lol) the ones with Kari are Smudge and Blizzard..I think which is which is obvious! the bird with Kari is a younger Toivo.

isnt Ariel gorgous? her daddy, Dazzle was a total fluke, we bred prize(solid slate) to Bilby(minimally spotted argent cream) for convience sake..due to a mix up we were suddenly running short on time to breed her first before she was to old for a first litter, so we just grabbed Bilby..imagine our suprised when this happened:





we kept 2, Dazzle and Razzle, and crossed our fingers for a repeat of that weirdness, and thus..Ariel!


----------



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

[align=center]Yep, Blizzard and Smudge are pretty obvious =]

That's awesome that you ended up with such a cool looking coloring. I've NEVER seen a gerbil colored like that!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 27, 2010)

Your pets are awesome!!! Another snake lover, WOOP WOOP! I have a corn snake and have plans for a ball python this Spring!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 27, 2010)

All of your pets are so cute! They are so well socialised together, I'm sure that took time though. The gerbils are the cutest I have ever seen! The coloring is incredible. I need to take more photos of my gang, I just get so caught up watching I forget the camera


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 27, 2010)

I LOVE snakes, only the smaller snakes are legal here though. , Miami is my only snake ATM, but she is my 3rd, and imported from Florida. I also used to have Jiffy, a plain garter I caught, and my first snake was an albino chekcered garter, Rook, she was the best snake ever, she loved to travel, she would wrap around my wrist like a braclet and watch the world go by, she ate from my hand..sometimes she would take her food from the ground and climb into my hand to eat it, she used to observe us just as must as we watched her, when I talked to her, she watched me and cocked her head, when I watched TV she would hang on my hand and watch TV too etc.. she made me fall in love with checkereds. unfortinatly being albino made her more sensitive and one night her heater failed, and it killed her  thats why I chose a regular checkered this time around. 
















6wk old Rook


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 27, 2010)

Your pets are all so adorable, I don't even know what to say! Your hotots are really gorgeous :hearts:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 28, 2010)

What a beautiful snake, you can tell she has an outgoing personality. I'm sorry you lost her.:rip:


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 28, 2010)

we seem to have a suprise gerbil pup..from Munchkin and her..uhh what we THOUGHT was her daughter(and STILL looks like a female, no sign of Testes whatsoever) Minimunch. I thought I was loosing it last night when I was feeding all the gerbils and I swore I heard baby squeaking coming from their tank, so I gave a quick paw through the cage, but nothing thorough, and didnt see anything, I checked Munchkin and Minimunch and yup, they both appeared to be girls, confused I figered I was loosing my mind and left it at that. but my mom just went upstairs a few minutes ago and comes down scratching her head..she goes "Munchkin has a pup" lol, she sat up there for several minutes examining Minimunch, and there is no sign of testies, just a lrager then normal space, which doesnt mean much, as many of our females from Europe(Munchkin being one of them) have a bigger space then we are used to,but at 5 months old, the testies taking over that spaceshould be impossable to miss. Munchkin is undeniable female as Malcolm and MiniMunch are her pups lol.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 28, 2010)

wow, that is a head scratcher. There isn't any way she was pregnant before you split her up from her pups or had any visitors? Perhaps it was immaculate conception gerbil style in honor of Christmas? I would love to see a picture of the new babe.
inkelepht:


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 29, 2010)

no, she was split from Dylan ages ago, before MiniMunch was born to prevent another litter and Mini was a singltone pup, and MiniMunch is 5 months old now. for now we are going to assume MiniMunch is a male and and pair er.. him.. with a male and cross our finger that Mini isn't, like, both genders somehow lol if Mini is somehow both genders..then we're screwed because who do we pair him with? lol


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 30, 2010)

well, now that I am broke from buying dog food lol... I feed partial raw..the kibble I use on hand is Horizon, which is $46 for a 30lb bag..I then bought a 10kg box of Canisource for Ladybug because she LOVES it, and its getting sooo hard to feed her these days, and its a dehydrated raw food which is a huge plus, BUT that 10kg box costs $100. so there is $150 right there..plus I bought some canned food for Happy when she is at work with me, because she is also getting finiky in her old age and these days wont eat anything at work exept canned food, not even raw lol, if it was any of my other dogs I wouldnt care, they can stand to skip a meal, but Happy is 3lbs underweight, so after a day of running around for 8-9 hours at work, she CANNOT skip a meal! so 4 cans cost me another $12...yup I am broke from dog food lol


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 30, 2010)

Peepers is a bad bunny. I knew she was running around, but I assumed my mom had let her out to play, then my mom called from upstairs and I knew that peepers must have gone up there, so I go up and scold my mom for leaving the gate down with Peepers out, and she looks at me and goes "huh? I thought YOU let her out!" yup, Peepers saw I was home from work, decided it was time to come out and play, so... she let herself out of her cage apperently! she is not allowed upstairs and she knows that so she was having a hayday and it took both of us to catch her..normally she is easy to get lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL Peepers is quite the character. Did you figure out how she was able to let herself out? At least she waited until you were home. Good luck keeping that one under control.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 1, 2011)

lol I think she just wrestled with the door to her cage until the clip came loose, I added a bunch more clips! she isnt interested in hanging out my herself, thats why she waited till I was home, she likes to hang around people, often sitting on my knee, or on a chair behind me when I am at the computer. 

more gerbil pics!
Pinta and Shimmer






Shimmer





schimmel baby





Champ





Shimmer










Salacia, Elizabeth and Safari





Morgan pups!





Morgan





Malcolm





Phoebe and Gumpy










Pinta's 1 eyed pup..we gotta keep an eye on this one, it make have been a fluke, but it also may be a genetic problem hiding behind Spook(import), as this was a line breeding on him.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 1, 2011)

more


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

What a cute family!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 2, 2011)

well then....jenny has suddenly decided that she hates her pen. she's a free rabbit for petes sake, she is only in her 26 sq foot, 3 level pen to sleep, its opened first thing when I get up for her to have free run until I go to bed! but the other day she suddenly decided that nope, she doesnt wanna. I am having a heck of a time getting her in the pen at night, and I wake up to her litterally trying to climb out of the pen! she cant because the pen was built for Kari and she was able to climb out, so I had, had to rig the top of it. but I saw all her feet in the grids litterly climbing up like a ladder, when she couldent, she pulled her litterbox out of the strap and threw it around! I dont understand what got into her, the only thing I can think of is that she was recently spayed, so she was confined to her pen for a few days, but I dont understand why that would not manifest till 1 week AFTER being allowed out to play full time again! its not like I let things get boring, I change around all her toys and playhouses all the time, she is not the lazy type, she doesnt do well without constant stimulation lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you tried giving her a little fruit if she goes back to her house when told? I bribe Becky and it works much better.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 2, 2011)

Jenny eats pellet free, her entire diet is hay, veggies and fruit, and she ONLY gets the veggies/fruits is at night right before bed in her pen, thats why she has always made a beeline for her pen lol but she is instead waiting outside her pen, playing evasive and wont touch the food until I leave the room lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 4, 2011)

poor Penny lol, I heard this odd noise comming from the living room, thinking Peepers was up to something, I went into the LR to find Penny's cage laying sideways on the floor! the sound I heard was Rusty pulling it over..so he's not very big so when he wants something, he reaches up his paws and pulls the container onto its side so he can look better, the sound was his claws on the mesh. Penny is fine, once I righted her, she came out of her jar looking around like "WTF??" and I moved her cage lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 4, 2011)

I have weird rabbits. 

Jenny has taken to throwing her litter box around..its strapped in to prevent that, because apperntly she figered out how to get it out from the strap, pull out the grate and throw the box around. 

Peepers is apperntly so accustomed to Happy following her everywhere that being WITHOUT Happy is just "wrong"..Happy left Peepers to come get her breakfast this morning..and Peepers followed her and just hung around Happy to the point that Happy got wierded out, picked up her chicken and walked into the bathroom to finish it lol, it was pretty funny! *no worries about the bunny hanging around the dogs eating BTW, I dont allow food guarding, and the dogs know darn well that if the bunnies are bugging them...leave. thats why Happy got up and took her chicken elsewhere.*


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 6, 2011)

I swear we dont normally have issues with our gerbils! after so many years of rediculously good luck and nothing ever go going wrong, apperently our luck is catching up. last night Jorden and Nutty declaned, they have been best friends and inseperable for 2 YEARS, I visted then after work yesterday and they were fine, acting totally normal, attached at the hip as per usual, walked back a few minutes later and Jorden was huddled in a corner soaked in blood. after pulling him out and checking his injurys, we noticed the Nutty was also soaked in blood, so then we had to clean them up, do a bunch of cage shifting to free up 2 small tanks for hostpital tanks, get those clean and prepared, find 2 spare lamps to get heat on them etc... they seem to be doing OK though, both are eating and drinking and have the blood cleaned off themselves. Jorden is almost 4 years old and Nutty is over 2 years old, so they are not exactly youngens who easily recover from stress like that!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 6, 2011)

good news on the gerbil front is..Morgan and Mimas are like the best parents ever lol for a large litter(7) those pups want for nothing,Morgan doesnt even allow compitition for food, instead she takes only 2 pups at a time for feeding, and Mimas keeps the rest warm and coddled and they trade off. the pups are HUGE! lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh no! I hope Nutty and Jorden are ok, that would be so frightning. Sounds like you have a wonderful line going with the babies. I'm glad they are growing well.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 9, 2011)

ooh just found ur blog and have enjoyed reading and checkin out ur pics!..what a huge well balanced family you have..i have multiple animals..dogs,cats,bunnies but they all cant live in harmony with each other and id luv nothing more then for that to happen...so its great to see hwo urs are all compatible..of course my dogs are pit mixes ..they have that serious prey drive ..i dont take any chances..looks like u spend a ton of time with all ur animals..thats awesome!..i cant even start to tell u what pics i like best cuz there are so many of them that uve taken..i do like the names R2 D2..hehe made me giggle.ill be back to visit ur blog again..


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks! breed is of no differnce to me for my dogs, Ladybug is a Lurcher(sighthound X) got her as an older adult rescue and she is great with my small animals, as is Rusty, also an adult rescue and he is a JRT X. any dog can be trained, my only dog that worries me sometimes is Electra, she was the worst to break, and has to be watched a bit more. 

yes my life pretty much revolves around animals, my dogs come to work with me(doggy caycare) and my mornings and evenings go to my small pets. I have a "slight" addition lol

Jorden and Nutty are doing fine, seems Jorden actually won the fight, because Nutty's worse off by far, all I could find on Jorden was a nip on his back. I find that really funny because Nutty is of of our largest boys at over 100grams, he is younger, fitter and darn near twice Jordens size, Jorden is near 4, closer to 80 grams and always so sleepy. :?

the one eyed pup of Pinta's seems to be totally blind..I have dubbed her "Pirate" lol her sister the schimmel baby has a new owner waiting for her in Edmonton, just waiting for the DEH of Chesleys to grow up and they will go together.


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

I love your blog :biggrin2:I love gerbils! I'm not very good with them I am afraid... Both of mine died pretty quickly I did have plastic cages at the time though. That probably played a role. Bleh.

So many gerbils! :biggrin2:I love how everyone interacts. All of mine interact as well but we only have cats, piggies, and rabbits so no big deal. I don't have dogs like you, nor smaller animals. I think it is absolutely awesome


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 9, 2011)

more bunnies 

Peepers...doesnt even have to do anything to be cute lol















and Jenny..











have I ever said she's a PIG? 

food?





FOOD!!!





giimmmmeeee





gimmee NOW dammit!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 9, 2011)

check it out! I got rid of Jennys hay rack in favor if a hay box..O saw idea for this on Etsy, but they dont ship to canada, so I showed my mom, who's handy with wood..Jenny always much such a mess with her hay and I end up wasting a while lotta litter and hay because of it, but I put up with it for so long..because well..every hay rack I had ever seen was the same idea to what I already had lol 

so...




















Peepers is getting one too, but its not ready yet 



this is not at all what was on Etsy BTW lol its just the hay box concept modified because I wanted it over the litter box, and my mom wanted to use up scrap wood lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 10, 2011)

awesome hay box!!..be careful of the diameter of the holes ive heard of some curious buns getting their bodies stuck in there...or if the holes are too big they will get in it and use it as a potty box.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 10, 2011)

my mom measured the bunnies to make sure they could stick their heads in easily and thats it, so no worries! Jenny did take to jumping on top of the box though to see if it could be used as an escape route lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 11, 2011)

so..where are all these "lazy" rabbits I hear about? ya know "let them out 4 hours a day because they dont do anything for most of it" type I read about, because Jenny and Peepers are both loony toones, neither has a lazy bone in their body..quite the opposite, they never stop moving! its always go go go, running and leaping at top speed from morning till night, then when locked up in their large cages for the night, acting like its the end of the world and they MUST come out and run some more or surly they will die a slow and agonaizing death.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

hehe thats how my buns were when they were younger...crazy unstoppable maniacs!!.especially when they were under a year and half.....Peepers i want that bunny!!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

I LOVE your blog. love it! what awesome pics..Peepers straight on..sigh...kiss that sweet face for me..


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 12, 2011)

lol Peepers is young at 7 months, but Jenny was already older when I adopted her 2 years ago! I go through veggies like you would not believe to make up all those calories lol I added up 42 cups of veggies a week I go through, for a total of 6lbs of rabbit(Jenny is 4lbs, Peepers is 2lbs)

lol Peepers is the bestest, she is so funny, she loves to play, she's totally fearless, loves to cuddle and hang with her peeps, ashe is sooo curious, anything I do she has to come check it out. I am very impressed with her breeder, I have never seen such amazing temperments! Peepers has been this way right from the start, nothing phases her, I mean she was hopped in a truck with a bunch of other rabbits and dogs, taken to a dog show, picked up from the dogshow and taken to a totally new home, filled with strange creatures everywhere, and she didnt even bat an eye, then when she went to the vet, kids with shoving their faces in her carrier, every random person was running in to touch her and hold her etc..(because she's so darn cute lol) and she didnt even blink..actually she walked right up to the little kids to say hi lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 13, 2011)

good then Peepers wont mind the flight to my house in Arizona ...hehe..i have a bun that aint skeered of nothing too.. Hercules Hercules is the most laid back little guy ,..he even rode in my cuda in no carrier with loud exhaust when i rescued him and he was calm and koooool.
i think part of Peepers poker face has to do with the black around her eyes..its tough to read their eyes when u dont know where their eyes stop and the black starts...shes just so feminine looking .
and about ur veggie output...i think i got ya on this one...i have 9 house buns...2 of them are giants...they eat and eat and when u think their done ..they eat some more...im not gonna count the cups of veggies i go thru in a week cuz im in denial on the cost of all these bunnies and i wanna stay that way..hehe


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 13, 2011)

Peepers is very expressive with sounds more then looks, she is a very LOUD rabbit, virtually always making some noise or other, she has one noise for when she is curious and checking something out, enother for when she is nervous, she has a sound when she is angry and another for when she wants to play, and when she sleeps she snores lol. aside from thumping when she's angry, Jenny doesnt make any noise, and neither did Kari, it took me a while to get used to Peepers noises, and how to interpret them lol


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello  wow what a wonderful blog you have... All your pets are gorgeous.  and yes, indeed ! You're right, Peepers doesn't have to do anything to be cute. He's superrrrr cute !


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 13, 2011)

Peepers is so cute! I have a talkative one too, which I think just adds to the cuteness.

How did you introduce the gerbils and bunnies? I would like them to play together but I'm not sure how to go about it.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 13, 2011)

how did I intro them? I didnt, I just had Dylan out one day and Jenny came to say hello, and I let them lol


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

I see that you also raise Gerbil's. I have some of myself. I was wondering what do you give them to chew on, to hide,ect. I give them toilet paper rolls, boxes and they chew them up in about less then 3 min each.. If you would answer that would be great.! :biggrin:


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 13, 2011)

I give them boxes and tubes mostly, also paper, if you scrunch up newspaper(the ink these days is usually non-toxic) and pile it in their cage they LOVE to climb through all the little creases while chewing it, phone book pages too, crumple them up and the gerbils loves carrying them around while chewing, if you get paper bags in the mail(or paper bags from the dollar store) and open those up, they LOVE those. we give them jars to hide in, just tuck the jar under the bedding(bedding should be deep). go to hardware store and such, PVC pipes are great, metal pipes from the car sections are great too, their like the habitrail pipes but not plastic lol


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank You.!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 14, 2011)

For "permanent" furniture in my gerbil cages I got a couple pieces from the office supplies store. A post-it note holder turned up side down works great as a stand for their dust bath. A letter holder turned on it's side makes a great stepper so they can get to their wheels (I attached them to the top of the cage so they wouldn't get knocked over). I don't have anything plastic in the cages, just the metal or ceramic. I also got a kabob that has wood pieces that they like to chew on. Their main entertainment is from boxes. Anything from the kitchen or klenx boxes with the plastic liner torn out. The people I work with humor me and give me their empty klenex boxes and paper clip boxes (add a rain for a prize!) so I bring home something almost every day.














:threadhijacked: I hope you don't mind....


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 15, 2011)

gerbil piccies 

Quaker(Argent Cream)





Adrian(LCP Agouti)





Adrian





Timber(Polar Fox)





Phoebe/Gumpy pups-2 Burmese, 1 Siamese, 1 PEW/DTW















some of the Morgan/Mimas pups-they had 3 black, 2 lilac, 2 dove




















and the Munchkin/MiniMunch pup


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 16, 2011)

They are all so cute, but I am in love with MiniMunch! :inlove:


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 16, 2011)

pssst MiniMunch is his daddy the pup has no name ATM, but he looks just like Munchkin and MiniMunch. a spunky little fella he is too lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 16, 2011)

few more

Pirate with the Schimmel pup





DEH pup(going to Edmonton with the Schimmel pup above when old enough)





and get ready for the cutest pic EVER lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 16, 2011)

I dont think Peepers need any cookies for a while.... I had a whole baggie of bunny cookies just filled from the freezer on top of her cage, went to my staff party, came home, and found her cookie bag EMPTY..she had climbed on the stuff in her cage, reached through the top bars, got a hold of the cornor of the bag, pulled it through the bars, chewed a hole in the bag and at ALL the cookies! there was like 30 cookies in there! talk about spoiling her supper!

and as I was typing this, she found the bag use for spot cleaning her litterbox and was rooting through it, no doubt searching for more goodies! and here I thought Jenny was a pig..she jumps IN the treat drawer as soon as I open it unwilling to wait for me to fish out a cookie for her lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 17, 2011)

jeeze Peepers just doesnt stop! she was playing with her hay box today..my mom commented that she took the lid off her hay box, I was like oh, whatever...then I went over to let her out of her cage and I was like "where IS she?" thats, since she had been playing with her hay box I moved the litter box from in front and out she pops...she was stuck! the hayback in backed into a corner, Peeoers, ever the curious bun, moved the one side she could get to just a luittle bit, crawled in under the box...but then could not turn around and there was no other way out! she must have been like "well...what the heck now??" lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL Peepers is a hoot! Good thing you came to rescue her. :wiggle


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 19, 2011)

ok..today was slightly insane... NINTY-SIX daycare dogs..that completly smashed our record by like 12 lol and that did NOT include the staff dogs(Trinity, Ducky, Happy, Misty, Electra, Rusty, Kush, Korben, Clue, Macy, Red, Penelope, Hugo and Nevada) or any of the boarding dogs! the manager and I worked through our breaks, one of the owners stayed to help as well, and my other co-worker stayed an extra 2 hours. it was INSANE. I mean we avaerage high 70's low 80's for daycare lately, but we have never broken 90 before..and we shot right past 90 and darn near hit 100! 

off that note, Ladybug has her check up tommorow, she seems to be doing better on just the canisource food, nothing else, any variety at all is upsetting her tummy, I am a bit concerned about that though because it came on so suddenly, she always ate home prepared raw with us, the past 2 years she has eaten anything and everything, its not like she is used to eating one thing and it suddenly changed, just she went from always getting variety, to rather abruptly not being able to tolerate ANY variety. at least her poops are solid now though, much nicer to deal with when your dog cant turn around and cant control her bowels lol. problem is if she is starting right in front of the door and starts going..if she is not FACING the door, she is not capable of turning around, and has to "go around the block" till she is facing the right direction! its funny uintil your walking around the entire house cleaning up the mess!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great blog! Love all the pictures.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 21, 2011)

ok, Ladybug is back from her checkup yesterday...she has an abbessed tooth, but we knew that, nothing will be done about it because of her age and health. she has a heart Arrhythmia, she takes Hawthorn and the vet suggested giving her coenzyme Q10, digestive issues, but she is doing well on the canisource, she commented right away that Ladybug had lost a lot of weight, which we knew, that was from when her tummy issues started and she either refused or threw up everything we tried to feed her, she lost several pounds, but she is gaining it back with the canisource, she suggested adding slippery elm to her food, apperntly it soothes the gut, and she also suggested adding extra fiber to her diet, be it high fiber veggies or benefiber or whatever. her urin is quite concintrated but not at a bad level, she said it IS unusualy concentrated, but at a level that is actually healthy where as most dogs are actually not consentrated enough lol her main issue is her joints, she doesnt move very well and is quite badly arthritic, she was really pushing Glyco-Flex III but I KNOW the price of that stuff, and it is out of this world, so my mom wrote down whats in the stuff and amounts, she is going to research what actually does anything, and we will get the suppliments ourselves from the health food store lol. I have heard good things about the brand, but those tablets are $100/bottle..she is already eating $100 food and sleeping on an $160 Orthapedic bed, I am not adding $100 pills to the mix when I make get the same darn things and mix it myself for a 1/4 of the price lol 

overall the general theme was we are doing a good job, she is doing remarkably well considering she has a lot of issues, all we can do is keep her comfortable. and she kept asking how WE were feeling about doing all this for her sort of skirting around weather we were annoyed at having to deal with her or something lol why would I be annoyed? she's my baby, I will do anything for her as long as she is happy and comfortable.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 21, 2011)

gaaa a bunch of dogs were being idiots at work this morning ansd I was so frusterated, and I asked for helpfrom the manger to get these dogs inside, and she's like hold on..so after waiting for 20 minuts I got sick and tired of waiting, said screw the dogs and threw the next group out..pof course just after that group gets out the manager comes to help, and she's all "well cujo HAS to come in", in a really condesending tone and "well you screwed now, you'll never get him in" when she saw the other group outside, and I was so mad and so frustrated that I just sat in the bathroom and cried I was so angry, because seriously it was almost noon, I had been there since 10:30 trying to get those dogs inside, and I couldnt wait any longer, I still had 2 groups to get outside before 1:30! I was cheered up however shortly after when I let a Boxer and Pittie out of there kennel to put them in the other yard, and the boxer tore off down the hallwy took a flying leap toward the wall and landed IN the mop bucket! it was like slow motion her legs splaying out to the side, water splashing out lol my mager wasnt in any better ofg a mood and I told her and she watched the the security camera..the bucket was off screen though so all you could see was her tear down the hall and my hand hit my mouth as I doubled over in laughter lol 

of ciarse then my afternoon I got mad again because my manager gave me the stupidest command on the planet, seriously she goes all snotty like "write the groups on the whiteboard because I have to know where ewverybody is so I am not running around like a chicken with my head cut off" which SOUNDS like a reasonable request right? exept that I already HAD all the groups listed and up to date on BOTH whiteboards! I just giot mad walked over and drew a big circle around the names I had written lol I mean I get that she wanted me to use numbers, and that works well and faster IF SHE knows who is in those groups, but how does that make it better if "I" am making up groups off the top of my head and assigning those groups random numbers, then telling her "group 5 is outside"..well great, for me, I know who group 5 is, she doesnt have a clue!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sorry work is so crazy for you. Sounds like your boss isn't a very good one.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 21, 2011)

my boss is barely older then I am lol we actually get along quite well, its just that we funtion on different levels..if that makes sence, we accomplish the same things and want all the same things accomplished, but we think so differntly that whats makes perfect sense in her head, makes no sence whatsoever in mine, likewise the other way round and because of this was sometimes butt heads, the thing is that I just cannot function on someone elses level, but if I understand the GOAL I can convert to the way I think and get the simplest way for ME to arrive at that goal..and I am SUPER efficiant when allowed to do that, but completly useless when I am not lol. I just needed to vent, it was just the stress of the day on both of us I think, almost the entire staff called in sick this morning so it was litterally me and her...thats it. 

its not nearly as bad at at my old job, where my previous managers were aswome and they allowed to to onvert things to my level of thought and because of it I was super efficiant and I was contantly praised and the employee that got bragged about to the other locations about how awsome I was lol but then we got new managers..anbd thats when everything went to heck, the new manager was my way or the highway, she didnt give a hoot about the goal if it wasnt accomplished her way, but her way didnt make a lick of sense to me, and she would get mad and call me a "usless idiot" because she "had to do everything herself"..(final straw was accusing me of doing drugs lol everyone who knows me got a good laugh out of that one!)



edit: should mention that I walked out of my previous job when she accused my of doing drugs..she yelled at me for "disrespecting her" when I responded with an incredulous "who and a what???" lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 22, 2011)

oooo Electra is a BAD dog!! I heard a crash from the kitchen..curious I walked into the kitchen only to see Electra ON the counter..I dont mean counter surfing, I mean she was completly on top of the counter(she's 40lbs!) the second she saw me she leapt off the counter and hid in a corner crying, ooo she got in so much trouble..she is currently locked in a crate, because clearly she cannot be trusted out of my sight!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 23, 2011)

ok back on track lol pics!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 23, 2011)

ok so we finally named Chelseys pups..the Ivory cream girl is HoneyBell and the Argent Gold boy is Manderine..dunno whats going on with the DEH girl yet as the buyer in Edmonton has not responded to our message that we have a ride for the girls to get there.. so we may possably need a name for Pirates sister and the DEH too. oh and we named Munckin and MiniMunch's son "MegaMunch" cuz he looks just like them and he's got mega spunk lol. now we will just need themes and names for the Morgan pups and the Phoebe pups


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2011)

Great pictures! Does MegaMunch want to come live in PA? 

I'm glad Electra was not hurt being a naughty dog. Hopefully she learned her lesson. Sometimes you wonder what goes through their heads?

Micromanagers at work are the worst. I'm glad that even though you and your current manager think in differnt ways she gives you the space to do it your way. The goal is what matters in the end. Hopefully people will be healthier so it's not so crazy for you.


----------



## Nela (Jan 24, 2011)

Hehehe thank you for updating your blog. I got quite a few giggles out of it. I hope things ease up at work eventually and that your manager will try harder at working as a team.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 24, 2011)

was much better today lol we had staff so not so stressfull and all was good lol however we did loose our groomer...actually she was fired lol turns out, that "restraunt" she claimed she was working at part time was actually our competitor grooming shop! and honestly the problem was that she lied to all our faces, grooming is only a side buisness for us, we would not have cared if she has just told us, and not lied about it.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 24, 2011)

oh ya, and we heard from the buyer for those gerbils today, she's super exited, now she's gotta get back to us on what she wants for their pedigree names


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 26, 2011)

I decided that Misty is officially my helping hand at work lol no better help at bringing dogs inside that dont wanna come then a dog that has now figered out exactly where I need the dogs to go and how to get them there... this morning I left Misty in the kennel area with the outside door open while I took some other dogs to the indoor play area, there was just a group of dogs oustdie that refused to come in, but when I came back, Misty had rounded up all but two of them without my help and had them tightly grouped inside and blocked the door lol, after I got those guys in their kennel I took her with me to fetch the remaining 2 dogs, I got a hold of ones collar and Misty ran around the building, scooped the husky away and barked/chased him around the building and directly through the door on the other side of the building! I told her she's hired lol, those dogs that play catch me if you can are HASRD to get in, because they know what you want, so you literally cannot get within 20 feet of them, the second they even SEE you they are gone. they usally fall for various tricks once or twice, but wise up quick and dont fall for it again lol, these are not dogs that are afraid, they would just rather stay outside and play then come in for a break so they play games with you.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 27, 2011)

sounds like a good partnership. plus she will work for treats!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 29, 2011)

the burmese babies are huge! published scientific data lists a low of 14 and a high of 26 grams for a 4 week old gerbil pup, the Phoebe pups range from 24-27 grams at LESS then 4 weeks of age! AKA..they are huge!


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 30, 2011)

well thats great....seem's I have baby cockatiels on the way. I always read that most pairs will not mate if you dont provide a nesting spot..so given I have a male/female pair I made darn sure there was no nesting spot. it didnt work. we saw them mating yesterday, which means we have eggs comming..we are doing everything we can to make sure Marley doesnt get egg bound, thats the biggest worry right now lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 30, 2011)

ya for fake eggs! fund out I can replace the eggs with fake ones  fine and dandy..ordering them is turning out a million times trickier then one would think though lol the site wont exept my CC and Paypal is being stupid..I cant do anything until it confirms my account or whatever, I had to jump through hoops to do that, sreiously its takene me like an hour now to jump through 3 of the hoops...still waiting on the last hoop for them to review my evidence or whatever lol then maybe..one of these days preferabley before next weekend I can get the darn eggs!


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

Fake eggs are great. They used to sell them in some pet shops in Montreal so hopefully if you cannot order them you can spot some in stores. I think that is the hardest thing about birds. Lol. They have a strong instinct to mate.Your cockatiels are absolutely gorgeous. Are they quite tame? Do they make any special sounds? Mine had just started when I had to rehome them. I am really allergic to them I used to work at a pet store and we had to wean them ourselves. I used to love feeding them. They probably still should have been with their parents at the time but since they were there, someone had to do it. Hehehe. They were always so loud and dirty. Silly lil things. I just love cockatiels. :biggrin:


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 31, 2011)

lol I cant even get a half decent bird food in this city(I order online) nevermind something as "fancy" as fake eggs  no luck on ordering, but I read somewhere that you can freeze or hard boil the eggs then give them back, so it looks like that is what were going to have to do, none of the sites are accepting my CC or my moms CC and Paypal still hasnt lifted the stupid "limit" on my account. 

Toivo is a bit weird, he was really tame, but then he spooked when my grandparents visted several years ago and he hasnt been the same since, he is bity if I stick my hand in the cage to get him or if I try to put him on my hand from my shoulder, any other time he is totally normal and sweet lol. Marley is VERY tame and sweet, she doesnt have a mean bone in her body lol. Toivo is super friendly to other birds though, Marley is his 3rd buddy, and everytime I bring him a new bird its love at first sight. I have no issue taking him out of the cage because all I have to do is take Marley..Toivo will scream his head off if he cant follow her, so if I leave the cage open and Take Marley out, Toivo will join us very quickly!

poor Peepers....Rusty pee'd on her head lol I dont think she liked me rinsing her off any better!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 3, 2011)

As long as you use something fairly close the birds will stop laying. I have zebra finches and I use marbles to replace the eggs. They sit and sit and sit on the marbles waiting for them to hatch! You may also look in a craft store. A lot of times they have fake eggs for people making decorative things.

Poor Peepers. Did you explain to Rusty that her name is because of her eyes, NOT because she likes getting peeped on?


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 3, 2011)

ya know, it occured to me the other day that I have NO CLUE where Jenny sleeps at night? seriously, I have had her for almost 2 years and I have no idea where she sleeps lolshe never sleeps when I am awake, she goes in her cage when I go to bed, but after she finnishes eating she rattkles the door hoping I will let her out again and she does it at least until I am fast asleep...then as soon as I wake up she is back at the door rattling it to come out!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 10, 2011)

poor Peepers is sick  pretty sure its snuffles, she's goin to the vet tonight, her regular vet is away till monday, and the rabbit vet at the other clinic doesnt start till 8pm tonight, so she has an appointment at 8:15, whatever that works for me, since I work until 7:30 tonight and have to go to get Ladybugs dog food after work, so my mom can bring Peepers with her, I will leave the dogs at work, we will swing by the store to get Ladybugs food, then from there to the vet, then back to get the dogs, then home..this will be a complicated and expensive day lol


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2011)

Awww I am sorry to hear about your Peeps. I will be thinking of you! I hope it all goes well and that you get some rest after all that.


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks  

Peepers is back, she is on Baytril for 10 days, twice a day, plus keeping her nose clean because it keeps getting all stuffed up


----------



## Nela (Feb 11, 2011)

Aww, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks  she's doing better today, not so lethargic, and I managed to get all the snot from around her nose(she didnt appreciate it though!) she really wasnt doing very well yesterday, the vet's only good news he could give me was that she's still eating and drinking fine! but she has already perked up and isnt sneezing as much, so thats good. apperntly it can be caused by chill, and its been EXTREMLY cold here the past week, like -45*C cold, so we figer the cornor her cage is in must be drafty, we prepped that area to be much warmer for her, and its supposed to be pretty nice now for at least a week which helps lol


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 12, 2011)

Gerbiley piccies  

Tipsy






Sky





Sass(Black) and Cache(Lilac)..Sass is our old lady, she's our foundation female, she'll be 4 years old in May  Cache is her granddaughter. 





Racy babies





Mimas, he'll be 3 years old in May, he's Sass' son. 





Marvel, one of the Burmese pups





his sister Bliss





Sky's daughter Angel





Ace, the other Burmese pup(he has a V on his nose lol)





and Zippy the Siamese pup from that litter.


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Peepers relapsed a bit today..she's just sitting huddled in her litterbox sneezing  this limited exotics vet thing is annoying, I only went to that vet because my usual was away till today, and now we called the vet she saw tonight and they dont have an exotics vet till Wed.! so we are going to try and get Peepers back to her regular vet tommorow and the other clinic will fax them her record, so hopefully her regular vet is in tommorow or else we will be calling around again..there is only 3 exotics vets in the city all are at different clinics, I have now seen 2 of them..I would rather not see the 3rd. he spayed my first dog many years ago and screwed her up so bad she needed special care the rest of her life..if that how bad he is with a DOG, I dont wanna give him my exotics!


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry to hear about Peepers. I understand about the lack of vets. When I was in Montreal, it took me a long time to find a good one (that was also accessible without having a car)as well. I really hope she recovers quickly. Thinking of you guys...

On a side note, I loved the gerbil pictures!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 17, 2011)

expensive Bunny Peepers is lol she's only 8 months old and between the $200 on her spay and $100 last week and another $100 at the vets this week! im not complaining though, Peepers is a doll  she's gots baytril for another 10 days plus another anti-biotic for 7-10 days. poor baby  just as well I never bothered to bond Jenny and Peepers I suppose! Jenny is on a totally different floor of the house, so she's been safe from the snuffles. 

on a Jenny note....last night my dogs opened my bedroom door releasing Jenny..my basement is undergoing flood damage repair, so until thats sorted she has to stay in my room as she does normally get the whole basement. well she knows she not supposed to be out there right now, because the second I opened the basment door, she heard me and I saw a blur of Jenny rush from the other end of the basment and leap into my room..when I got into my room wuth her supper she acted like she had been there the whole time lol


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 17, 2011)

I reallly like reading your blog and I enjoy your pics a lot!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 20, 2011)

just a cute video from this morning...Peepers thinks her new anti-biotoic is delicious  notice her head lean forward trying to follow the syringe when I take it away after...



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/QJDkXspcuK8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



I dont blame her, that stuff smells really good lol


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 20, 2011)

muy adventure for the day...lost a gerbil! I was playing with pallas and he was hangen out, then hopped onto the couch to explore..and slipped behind the couch cushin, INTO the couch! the couch is a hide-a-bed so there are a lot of little mechinsms there for him to run beside and to prevent us from being able to get him out, it took my mom sitting the peering under the couch with a flashlight and me slowly listing the hide-a-bed at her word that it was safe to lift without hurting him till it was high enough to pop in a hidy jar and he hopped right in. scared me half to death!

then Ladybug tried to scare me too, normally at cookies time if she is asleep I take her cookie to her and she grabs her cookie, but tonight I topok her her cookie and...no response..wave the cookie(a jerky strip, nice and smelly) in front of her nose...nothing, I tapped her..nothing, lifted a paw and let it drop..no response, getting frantic I shook her..THEN she woke up in suprise lol she's a 14 year old large dog, I started to panic when she wasnt responding and I didnt see any chest movement of her breathing lol


----------



## Nela (Feb 21, 2011)

Awwww lol what a day! I'd have been soooooooo scared of squishing the little one while he was in the couch! Oh my! :expressionlessI'm glad it all turned out okay. Hehehe @ your dog. They sure can get us going sometimes...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 21, 2011)

That is exciting, I love the video!


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 27, 2011)

some pics..

Peepers from when she really wasnt feeling well..its obvious lol










and miss attitide is BACK..she's still a bit stuffy, but otherwise she is my little trouble maker again

see?(taken last night)


























I missed the 'tude lol

and Jenny too of coarse


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures! I love bunnytude 

Glad Peepers is feeling better, she looks much happier.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 2, 2011)

ya, she's still a sick bunny, sneezing a little and runny nose, but nothing at all like she was before. we did manage to talk to her regular vet today, she said its not unusualy for it to take this long, and rto finnish up the meds we have..by label she is "done" but one is a suspension, they just mix it up in a bottle, its not measured out, so her vet said to continue that till its empty and then she will give us enough anti-biotics to keep going 14 more days beyond symptoms. the other vet said the second the symptoms are gone, your done..you can have more meds if they start again lol


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 2, 2011)

I enjoy your blog so much! I am a gerbil lover! I really adore them and actually just got 3 new ones today..I dont know what colors they are though, nor do I know the colors of the ones I already have. I have 6 total, I posted pic's in my blog. Could you tell me all there colors please? 
Here's my blog so you can see the pics: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63624&forum_id=6
Your gerbils are just beautiful! How many do you have?


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks! I have 110 gerbils ATM  

lets see..

Sparkle-cant quite tell, looks Dove though..are her eyes red or black? if red then she is dove, if black..there is more options, would need more info and better pics. 

Peanut Butter-spotted Agouti

Sprinkles-Pied Black

Mocha and Coffee Bean-Burmese

Meeshi-Black


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]Aww at the video of Peepers drinking the baytril!! ^_^

I just went and smelled our left over baytril from when Sabriel first broke his leg and to me it smells like bubble-blowing soap 8D 

But Sabriel loved his baytril as well.. =) 

Glad Peepers is doing okay! 

110 Gerbils!? For real!?


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so glad she is getting better. I hope she is completely free of symptoms soon. The pictures are too cute. Jenny looks so sweet as well.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry about the pics, I'll try and get better ones.
Sparkle has dark red eyes. Do you know what color babies I might be getting out of Sparkle and Meeshi with the ones they are bred too? Also, If you know, what would I get if I bred Sparkle and Coffee Bean or Mocha together?


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

on the assumption that Sparkle is Dove, if you breed her to the Burmese you should get CP's like Burmese, Siamese, DTW and PEW-thats your best option out of what you have, most of your others...would just produce your standard Black's, Agouti's, and perhaps Lilac's and Dove's, but it really depends on what resecive genes are hidden, you could get some funky suprises too lol, you have the potential of some lovely markings with Sprinkles and Mocha though.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 10, 2011)

ok I LOVE Peepers regular vet! A) she knows what the heck she is talking about and B) she is not a rip off artist. seriously, I was paying $100 a WEEK at the other clinic, just for the vet to say "yup, still sick, here is one more week of meds"! so I was FINALLY able to get Peepers in to her regular vet today, after annoying arguments with the other clinic that yes she DOES still need more meds, and her regular vet examined her, said she is looking really good, but her nose is still really runny, she wants her on meds for at least another 3 weeks, gave us 3 weeks of meds, and no charge for the check-up. total? $22.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 13, 2011)

gerbil pics!

Racy's new litter






proud momma..Racy





likley the only keeper from Morgan's last litter, she has by far the best temperment





aboves big sister Harley Quinn





Racy's previous keeper pups

Chilly





and Wintry





Phoebe's Pied Siamese, Freezie





and finally our cute little man, Splotch..Munchkin throws weird pups what can I say....between the long haired Malcolm, the androgynous MiniMunch, their spunky son MegaMunch, and now Splotch..he was born with a fixed wrist, but it doesnt seem to bother him at all, the weird thing is his colour..he is no more marked then Munchkin or Mini/Mega Munch yet he was waaayyy lighter, the others are all obviously BLACK and white, but Splothc, with the xeption of a couple dark patches, looks for all the world...GRAY. 





















for comparison this is Munchkin and minimunch


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

I WANT Splotch!!! Makes me miss having my gerbils. They are great. Really really. I would need to do a lot more research though to really own them properly. I love seeing pictures :biggrin:


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 14, 2011)

good vibes for Peepers please, she isnt doing very well right now..she IS eating, but hardly anything, and last nigt and this morning she refused her meds(she LOVES her meds and usually comes running), last night she only ate part of her supper and didnt touch the couple pellets my mom gives her as a treat, and when I opened her cage this morning she just sat in the back cornor, normally she comes right out. vet said to stop the meds, and make sure she doesnt stop eating entirly, and she is going to call and check on her tommorow morning.


----------



## Nela (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that she is not doing well. She is still on antibiotics right? Was she getting probiotics as well? I'm sorry, I don't remember. I wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 16, 2011)

sorrym been updated in the infirmery, she's doing mcuh much better today, eating and drinking on her own, and a very exiting pile of normal poops in her litterbox this evening lol she was jumping on the gerbil cages this morning...which she is not allowed to do...but hey, I dont think we have ever been so exited to see poop and a bunny being bad lol


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

Definitely sounds like she is doing better! Phew! :biggrin2:I'm so happy to hear that this morning. Yeah sorry, I found your thread in the infirmary after I had posted.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 20, 2011)

some pics of Peepers now  she is doing really well, although she does still have a bit of snotty nose(not snotty nose in the pics BTW, just some of the mush stuck to her face, which I wiped off when I realzed it was so prominant in the pics!) so we are waiting to get a hold of her vet and ask if its ok to use her medicine again to get ride of the last bit of snuffles since the problem was obviously a blockage, which the hairball stuff worked like a charm to help her pass quickly as opposed to a reaction to the meds. 

either way we are thinking of maybe doing something her her vet? she was so awsome, calling every day to check on her even when she was off, comming in on her days off to take care of Peepers etc.. didnt even charge us any extra for all of this and she helped Peepers get better really fast even when she was is such bad shape that she would not even accept force fed food or water.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 23, 2011)

soo..we figered out why Splotch doesnt look like his mottled black parents and sibs..he isnt mottled black thats why lol, it seems that Munchkin is Gg..which we were not aware before, she must have passed the g down to MiniMunch who would also then be Gg..pure dumb chance that MiniMunch ended up being a boy and mating with Munchkin, producing a gg pup...Splotch. in english? he is mottled SLATE! this would be fantastic for our breeding program if not for the fixed wrist lol


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Oooh justlook at that sweet girl :inlove:Sooo precious!

The fixed wrist could be passed down? That sucks. I love him. :biggrin2:


----------



## itsazoo (Apr 3, 2011)

its just a genetic defect in general, the europe lines we imported have have been throwing a lot of them, from one eyed Pirate, to 1 eared Tipsy and Angel, we had some bob tails that didnt survive(it affects the spine), Splotch with the fixed wrist etc.. dropping the lines would be genetic suicide, but breeding them out involves only breeding the healthy and "normal" ones back into our lines. our handicapped gerbils are some of our faverites, but they wont be bred from


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad to see Peepers looking happy again! 

You have some of the cutest gerbils ever.


----------



## itsazoo (May 21, 2011)

ok it has been way to long since I have updated here lol. Peepers has been a naughty bunny lately, first she got restricted back to the bathroom for playtime because she decided to just stat going potty anywhere she felt like, luckily she gogered that one out again real quick when she was banned from all her fav. places lol, but she has decided to take up dismantling furniture and getting into trouble lol, so she pretty much has to be stared at the entire time she is out. 

Jenny is just full of piss and viniger today, I pulled out her cheerios and she went loopy, flying through her tricks at high speed, then I pulled out my coloured pencils to draw and Jenny came flying past, grabbed a pencil from the box without even stopping and took off with it! and this was after she grabbed the base of her play structure, picked it up and shook it till all the peices fell apart, and attempted to climb up the water meter on the wall. Jenny is a hyper bun to start with, but good grief, she's like a toddler on a sugar high today! 

as for the gerbils, have finally have some new babies, we havent had any in forever, but Chelsey and Spirit finally had a litter, 4 little ones  Chesley is older now so we were crossing our fingers that we would get anything from this breeding, but we suddenly realized that we hadnt done ANY Europe/Europe breedings and the original stock was all about to retire! which was a really stupid move given longer term genetic diversity was kinda the point to this project lol 

I shall leave with a few gerbil pics

Marvel





Cupid





Timber





Puck


----------



## itsazoo (May 28, 2011)

my brother REALLY needs to learn the rules around here! I nearly had a heart attack when I went to the bathroom and walked when I walked out my brother had the back screen door propped wide open....Peepers was running loose..thank god she didnt see the open door! I ran over shut the door and gave him a lecture about how you cant DO that! 

and I had my laugh this morning when reading the pet classifieds in the paper, there was an add for norweigen elkhound puppies...and the ad finished off with "NON ALLERGENIC" ROTFL, thats like saying a Siberian Husky doesnt shed lol


----------



## itsazoo (Jun 2, 2011)

so, the main water line sprung a leak on Sunday..we have been without running water since then..still dont have any, the part they had to dig out in in my room, so there is a hole and a pig pile of dirt in my bedroom...of coarse Jenny is in my bedroom....so we had to get her outa there, I borrowed a big wire crate from work, and put her in the kitchen..she's in a really akward spot, what whatever, its just temperary. of coarse now Jenny and Peepers are both on the main floor, and they are not bonded, normally Jenny has the basment and Peepers has the main floor. so the workers have been here in the AM, so the girls have been locked up all day and out for about 2 hours in the evening, but they dont like eachother, so Im like setting up random blockades all over the house so each one gets half to run around. yesterday Peepers got the LR and DR, and Jenny got the Kitchen, tonight Jenny has the DR and Kitchen, and Peepers has the LR. Jenny keeps going upstairs though..its funny, because Jenny runs up, and the border collies herd her back down lol. then as I was fixing one block, Jenny just starts loping on into the LR where Peepers was loose, and it was funny because Jenny listens really well, so I was like "what do you think your doing?" and Jenny nonchalently turns around and lopes back into the DR as though turning around was her plan all along lol


----------



## Peepers (Dec 18, 2013)

old blog and under a new username lol but I didn't feel like starting a whole new blog to introduce everyone 

so an update... Bunnies are the same, Jenny and Peepers, but peepers is 3 now, and Jenny is maybe 5ish? they are doing well, still as mischievous as ever lol 

birds are the same, Toivo and Marley..still having egg lying issues with them, they just keep laying, over and over and over again, up to 5 clutches a year and they don't do a darn thing with the eggs, they just lay them and carry on like it never happened. Marley has has 3 hormone shots in attempt to stop the laying, but..she still lays lol 

the dogs have changed

Misty passed away this passed august, very sad and unexpected, she was bouncing around perfectly fine, I took her to the vet because she had lost a bunch of weight suddenly, vet x-rayed said she swallowed a bobby pin, it needed removal right away, but prognosis was good, since she was bouncing around like she didn't have a pin piercing her darn intestines, so she goes for surgery the following morning, and when they open her up they find she actually has a tumour in her intestine and the vet asks if she has been trying to eat non food items lately?(umm ya..a bobby pin...) so they remove the tumour as well, she comes out of surgery doing fine, they keep her for the night as she still needed IV medications. following morning though she wasn't eating or drinking on her own, so they held onto her, by afternoon she was OK though, but they refused to let us take her home, said she had to stay 1 more night, well overnight NOBODY was at the clinic, and she spiked a fever as her graft failed over the night, and she died alone in a cage :cry4:

Ladybug passed away shortly after I last updated this thread, she was 15, and not doing well  

Electra is 7 now and doing fine, her allergies have gotten worse, to the point that she is on meds now, but other then that, nothing new. 

Happy is now 13, but doing well.

Rusty is 10 now, same as always, a big pain in the butt lol

I have 3 newbies however. 

after Ladybug I adopted Gem from the local shelter, she is a Heeler/GSD, awesome dog, got her CGN at 10 months old, and she CRN-CL at 1 year(CARO Rally Novice-cum laude) and is currently working on her CRA(CARO Rally Advanced) plus training in agility. she is so much fun to work with! she is 2 years old now. 

a few months after adopting Gem, I saw a dog pop up on the shelter website, the dog looked an awful lot like Gem, same mix, same birthday... after trying to find someone to adopt her, I ended up adopting her myself lol..it really was NOT planned, in fact the day we adopted her we had actually gone to sponsor her adoption to help her get adopted quicker lol thus I wound up with Gypsy. 

most recently a few months after I lost Misty, a found out Paisley, a dog I knew as a puppy was surrendered to a rescue run by a friend of mine, this previously very friendly stable pup, was a ball of terror, she fell to the ground and pee'd herself if you looked at her wrong. my friend who runs the rescue, who also knew her as a pup, asked what on earth happened to this dog, she was told that "she was left with a friend for a few weeks and came back this this" uuuummmm ya, a dog that was as solid as she was, does not become THAT terrified of life in a couple of weeks! this confirmed when I ran into her old owner while I had her, and Paisley's reaction was to duck and run. we have been working on her fears though and she has come a long way in a short time, she no longer ever cowers and pee's, approaches 97% of strangers with ease and her fear of long objects(spoons, poles etc..) while still spook her initially, she bounces back within a few seconds and is OK. Paisley is a 1 year old Australian Shepherd. 

the step lemmings passed away a while back, but a little over a year ago I got a Syrian Hamster, Creamsicle. 

oh and snakes, Miami is doing great, and I got a new snake almost a year ago, an Albino Checkered Garter, her name is Moriba


----------



## Peepers (Dec 18, 2013)

oh, and as for the Gerbils...Prairie Clan is Famous!!! we made front page of the local paper, story was picked up by a few other papers, CBC National news came and did interviews for a segment yesterday(hasn't aired yet), CBC Radio tried to do a Radio interview this AM, but I was at work and my mom was asleep lol.


----------



## Peepers (Dec 19, 2013)

news story!
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/quest-for-a-new-gerbil-takes-breeder-to-regina-1.2469726

newspaper story(it was front page!)
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/quest-for-a-new-gerbil-takes-breeder-to-regina-1.2469726

CTV wanted to cover it too, but they were too slow, as Trina left for New York this afternoon, but they want to follow up in May when she comes back. we're being treated like celebrities lol, Trina was met at the airport and personally ushered through everything! we submitted the story to the local paper as a random little fluff piece, next thing we know, media from all over the darn country is banging down our door :shock: its just Gerbils, who knew? lol


----------

